# DBS Talk Error.



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

Since last night on both my home computer and then today on my office computer, I have been getting an error mgs periodically when I attempt to access DBSTalk.

The msg is:

Fatal error: Memcache is not installed in /includes/class_datastore.php on line 270

Last night, I thought it was something I did while running various spyware and AV programs after I thought I was hit with a virus. That thought was confirmed when I got to work this morning and successfully logged in. However since about then, I have received the fatal error msg at the office as well.

Has anyone else had this problem. I tried to search for the error but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Spring Rubber (Dec 9, 2006)

It happens when you try to visit the site without the www in front of the url.


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

Spring Rubber said:


> It happens when you try to visit the site without the www in front of the url.


Well, lucky me, I got on this time for the first time since I've been home.

The WWW should not make a difference all of a sudden. I have had the same link stored in my favorites on both Firefox and IE on home and office computers since Aug of 07, when I first registered for DBSTalk. Before yesterday I had never had a problem.


----------



## jeffwltrs (Apr 2, 2006)

+1 here! Same error message last two days!


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Same problem here  , things back to normal today


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Pondering...It it weired that memcahe would care about www vs no www. It will be looked into but not sure when it may be repaired. I hope within 24 hours.


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

So far today I haven't had the error msg. here at the office. So hopefully the problem fixed itself.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Have gotten it here also. Got in by going to one of my emails from DBSTALK and clicking on the link in it.


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

waynebtx said:


> Have gotten it here also. Got in by going to one of my emails from DBSTALK and clicking on the link in it.


Clicking the link in the email didn't even work when I was having the problems on Tuesday or Wed.

Still no problems today though (Knocking on wood)


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

sacalait said:


> Clicking the link in the email didn't even work when I was having the problems on Tuesday or Wed.
> 
> Still no problems today though (Knocking on wood)


I guess my head wasn't made of wood afterall. I no sooner posted the previous msg, I closed my browser, re-opened it and bam, fatal error msg again.

I am removing the link from my favorites in IE and Firefox and wiping the temp files and history, then creating new links to see if that helps.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

I got the same error last ngiht. I deleted the link from my favs, and re-added it. Worked this morning


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

jeffwltrs said:


> +1 here! Same error message last two days!


Add me to the list as well. I have seen the error with a couple of other sites as well and am wondering if it might be an issue with our ISP.

I am using Bellsouth.net (ATT)


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> Add me to the list as well. I have seen the error with a couple of other sites as well and am wondering if it might be an issue with our ISP.
> 
> I am using Bellsouth.net (ATT)


+1 on using Bellsouth.net although the only site I have had the problem with is DBSTalk. But the ISP is a good theory.


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Problem is back tonight :nono:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Are you guys absolutely sure it's not with your ISPs? The only time I see this error is when I leave off the "www" in the URL and it only happens at home and not a work.

I'm not saying we don't have an issue here but the problem seems dependent on what ISP you are using. Might be a combination of the two.


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Are you guys absolutely sure it's not with your ISPs? The only time I see this error is when I leave off the "www" in the URL and it only happens at home and not a work.
> 
> I'm not saying we don't have an issue here but the problem seems dependent on what ISP you are using. Might be a combination of the two.


If it is the ISP, that means it is a problem with 2. As stated in my OP, I was experiencing the problem at work and home. Also as far as the WWW issue, the site has been in my favs at both locations for over a year and never a problem. So why all of a sudden would the www be required, if in fact I didn't have it in the fav. link. I can't check now as I have already deleted all links and bookmarks to DBS and re-entered them with the WWW based on a previous suggestion.

I have not had the problem today yet.

Edit: OK so I just tried without the WWW and got the msg again. So the WWW theory seems to be holding water, however I still don't understand why it took a year to start being a problem.


----------



## codewiz (May 23, 2007)

Happens to me too. 

Been happening for the past 2 weeks.

ISP is comcast.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Are you guys absolutely sure it's not with your ISPs? The only time I see this error is when I leave off the "www" in the URL and it only happens at home and not a work.
> 
> I'm not saying we don't have an issue here but the problem seems dependent on what ISP you are using. Might be a combination of the two.


Chris,

I get it at both home and work - home ISP is Comcast cable, work is Verizon T1.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

been happening for a couple days with me as well. if i add www. it works


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

This issue should be fixed now.


----------

